# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Afkicken van OXycontin na rugoperatie. Afkicken houdt hele nare verschijnselen in. Ik

## VAN WEEDE

Even voorstellen.
Ik ben Henny Van Weede.
Na een ziekenhuisopname met erg lane grote rugoperatie, veel gedurende 35 dagen gebruik Oxycontin.
Nu aan het afkicken.
Afkicken is de hel.
Ziek van hartkloppingen, zweten, erge kou, verstopping.
Het lijkt alsof ik koorts heb.
Maar ik heb geen koorts.
Zijn er mensen die hier mee te maken hebben gehad.
Henny, vrouw van 70 jaar

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Henny, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend als je van die afkickverschijnselen hebt. Je zou eens via de zoekmachine linksboven kunnen zoeken naar berichten die daarover gaan. Je kunt dan het onderwerp intoetsen en Google geeft je dan een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan hier op het forum.

Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

